# How do I list all my stuff?



## Hawging It (Jan 30, 2019)

RED ALERT! DISREGARD! crazzycajun helped this ole smoker out. Thanks CC! Only been a member for less than a month. LOVE the forum. I have noticed lots of folks list all the smokers/grills that they have, along with a funny quote of some kind. How the heck do I do that.  HELP!!


----------



## crazzycajun (Jan 30, 2019)

Go to your profile page and click on signature


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 30, 2019)

crazzycajun said:


> Go to your profile page and click on signature


10-4 thanks


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 30, 2019)

crazzycajun said:


> Go to your profile page and click on signature


Don't see signature.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 30, 2019)

crazzycajun said:


> Go to your profile page and click on signature


found it! thanks


----------

